# mySQL Server unter Windows XP Pro



## Paradizogeeko (11. Februar 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich habe bei mir einen Webserver eingerichtet, dazu verwerde ich den Apache.
Dazu php installiert - funktioniert bis dahin auch alles optimal.
Doch leider mag mich mySQL nicht (ich verwerde Version 4.0.17).

Wenn ich die winmysqladmin.exe starte, ist die Ampel erst grün, jedoch springt diese dann nach wenigen Sekunden auf rot um.

Wenn ich die die Errorlog schaue steht dort:


```
040211 14:35:30  InnoDB: Started
040211 14:35:30  Fatal error: Can't open privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
040211 14:35:30  Aborting
```

Was will mir diese Meldung sagen, bzw. was soll ich ändern.


- iku



P.S.: Wenn ich mySQL neuentpacke und dann starte, geht es jedes mal.
Kann es dadran liegen dass ich die Datenbank "mysql" nicht droppen darf?


----------



## won_gak (11. Februar 2004)

Ja, diese Tabelle darfst du nicht droppen


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2004)

> Fatal error: Can't open privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host'



Die Fehlermeldung sagt doch alles:
"Kann Privilegientabellen nicht öffnen"

Hier speichert MySQL alles über die Benutzer: Passworte, Rechte, etc.

Wenn Du mit MYSQL spielen möchtest, installiere PHPmyAdmin und erstelle einen normalen Benutzer. Diesem beschränkst Du den Zugriff so, das er nur auf eigenen Tabellen zugreifen kann, aber nicht auf die "mysql.host"-Tabelle. So bekommst Du die Anzeige der Tabelle weg, obwohl sie in wirklichkeit noch immer da ist, aber nur dem Admin angezeigt wird und nicht dem normalen User.


----------



## IRQ (12. Februar 2004)

Muss man MySQL nach der Installation nicht noch "initialisieren"? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das bei mir so, am Anfang existierten überhaupt keine Tabellen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IRQ _
> *Muss man MySQL nach der Installation nicht noch "initialisieren"? Soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das bei mir so, am Anfang existierten überhaupt keine Tabellen. *



Die Benutzertabellen schon. Jedenfalls ist mir das noch nicht untergekommen, das die Benutzertabellen noch nicht vorhanden waren.

Wäre ja auch blöde diese Tabellen selbst anlegen zu müssen, oder?  

Verwechsle die Benutzertabeller nicht mit normalen Tabellen!
Üblicherweise gibt es "test" und "mysql" bzw. "mysql.host".


----------



## Paradizogeeko (12. Februar 2004)

IRQ: Nein, muss man mittlerweile nicht mehr

Ja, ich weiss, dachte dass mySQL es in einer cfg oder so speichert 

Hab die Tabelle einfach dagelassen, stört ja nicht und da ich eh paar tabellen mehr habe...


Aber dennnoch danke


----------

